# Duck feet/chicken neck



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I have seen recently a trend even in boutique pet stores related to offer different kind of `natural` bones, including duck feet, chicken neck and so. Bende`s stomach is not very good with beef, hence we have never been into the bone business, other than antlers. Miksa is too young for this anyways.
So i have read a lot about how cooked bones could cause damage, and hence my question: anyone has any experience/ opinion about the duck feet offered by per stores? or chicken neck? (some reviews talk about the advantage of collagen, but they don`t offer anything about splintering or so.)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When I order speciality bones, the puppy pack comes with chicken feet.
Shine absolutely loves them.
The other dogs too, if I give them one. 
No worries, the big dogs get their own pack for bigger dogs. 
I've tried looking at some other places, to just order the feet, but the company reviews haven't been good.

With your dogs not doing beef. The company I use wouldn't be of any help.
The bones are cooked very slow, at a low temperatures. They don't splinter, they crumble. Shine's breeder owns the company, and has been feeding them to her dogs for years. I've seen quite a few long time vizsla breeders giving the same bones, from her.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Gab, I'm not really sure what the advantages are of chicken necks and duck feet are... what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks for feedback both of u. 

What i am trying to accomplish is healthy treats for my boys. We give them himalaya chew and they love it, just as goats milk. They get carrots, apple, blueberry etc too. 
I have seen some online advertisement about feet and neck providing collagen and bones cleaning teeth etc, but i have been worried because the cocked poultry bones always been said a big no.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Cooked bones are definitely forbidden, they splinter and can cause choking and organ punctures b/c cooking dehydrates them and makes them brittle.

I get the desire to provide more and to take care of them even more, but personally, I think there's a point of diminishing returns as you increase the risks for even less benefits...You're feeding him high quality meat based foods and rotating them, and giving him really nice healthy treats. Any time you stray too much, there's the risk of problems, and in the case of what you're thinking of, bacterial infections, and parasites. To say nothing of how gross they are...


----------

